# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  CNC, G-Code, NC, DNC

## onpeja

Mendoj se do te ishte me interes te diskutojme rreth CNC (Computerized Numerical Control) apo edhe per GL(graphic language) qe gjejne aplikim ne makinat e automatizuara apo robotet.

Le te jete fillim i mbare.

----------


## xfiles

une do isha shume i interesuar.
a mund te thellohesh ne shpjegimin e tyre me ne detaj?
faleminderit.

----------


## dielli i verdh

:djall me brire:  


> Mendoj se do te ishte me interes te diskutojme rreth CNC (Computerized Numerical Control) apo edhe per GL(graphic language) qe gjejne aplikim ne makinat e automatizuara apo robotet.
> 
> Le te jete fillim i mbare.


po si me lexu ma tepër?

----------

